
Motion sensing using the doppler effect in browser - smusamashah
https://danielrapp.github.io/doppler/
======
wanderingstan
This is several years old.

When it came out, I immediately created a version of Flappy Bird played by
actually flapping your hands. It kinda blows people’s minds when you show it
to them!

HandyBird:
[https://wanderingstan.github.io/handybird/](https://wanderingstan.github.io/handybird/)

------
ncr100
This could be used for reach detection.

Like as if you are reaching towards your mobile device. Pitch would increase.

Or it could be used for detection that you are showing the device to another
person, the pitch would fall. And then it would rise. And if you had gyroscope
data, then you would see a radical movement in the middle.

------
withinboredom
It's pretty cool (and kinda freaky) that it detects my chest rising and
falling while breathing. Only works with my shirt off though.

~~~
jcims
I can’t run this one but most likely it can also find your pulse.

------
walterbell
Similar techniques can be used to "see" through walls, floors & ceilings with
low-cost WiFi.

------
kumarvvr
I wonder if this could be an alternative to PIR motion sensing.

